# Playing a 1080 BluRay iMax Edition on VLC Player!



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

I want to play the *Transformers.Revenge.of.the.Fallen.IMAX.Edition.2009.1080p.BluRay.Rus.Ukr.Eng.HDCLUB
*
I tried KM Player with the CoreAVC codec but the video is slow behind the audio, but it doesn't lag.

I tried VLC Player, the audio and video is in sync but it frequently stops for a second, then the video and audio continue in sync.

Of course, I can't watch it like that. So what do I need to change in the preferences or something? I got the CoreAVC codec but I don't think I applied it to the VLC player, I don't know how. I know how on the KM Player but not on the VLC.

Actually, it only stops a little with the Russian audio language but with the English DTS it is unwatchable.

My specs:

Windows Vista 32 bit Home Premium
Intel Core Duo
Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS
2 GB RAM
2.20 GHz (2)


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lag would probably indicate heavy load on the CPU. I'm guessing your video is in H.264?
If so there's a way to offload some of the decoding to the GPU (it's called DXVA). You need both a decoder and a media player that supports it. AFAIK VLC doesn't support DXVA yet.
Have you tried Media Player Classic Home Cinema?
http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/
Very lean program. Be sure to read the instructions on enabling DXVA.
http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/DXVASupport.html

I'm not familiar with CoreAVC, but if you wish to stick to it, perhaps there's a setting you can use to enable DXVA decoding.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/248058-33-video-hardware-aceleration
(search for the string 8400) says "(the HD2400 and geforce 8400 sometimes chokes with 1080p/i high bitrate video)" so I guess your 8400, even though it supports DXVA, would be on the lower end and might suffer since you have 1080p material.

Just to monitor things, press ctrl-alt-del to run the task manager, then look under the performance tab at CPU usage while you're playing the video with various players.


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

blah789 said:


> Lag would probably indicate heavy load on the CPU. I'm guessing your video is in H.264?
> If so there's a way to offload some of the decoding to the GPU (it's called DXVA). You need both a decoder and a media player that supports it. AFAIK VLC doesn't support DXVA yet.
> Have you tried Media Player Classic Home Cinema?
> http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/
> ...


Yes, the video is in H.264.

I've downloaded Media Player Classical Home Cinema and enabled DXVA for both H.264 versions. The movie plays smoothly, thank you!

But I can see film grains, is that because of the supressions of the codec or a filter that is on? Is this what is required so the movie plays smoothly, especially for 1080p?

Although there's another problem. A double vertical red line moves across the screen and when it gets to the right side it repeats from the left side, which is really annoying? Anyway to fix that?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to help you with the latter, because I don't have hardware capable of DXVA to test.
You could ask on the doom9.org forums though
http://85.230.118.136/forumdisplay.php?f=15
(normally that should be forum.doom9.org, but somehow the DNS server's down or something so you have to go by IP address for a little while)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds like an illegal copy of the movie.


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> Sounds like an illegal copy of the movie.


, no way, lol.

Also, I checked the threads, I can't find the part about the red line bug or whatever it is. Should I search more?


----------

